# Uploading music problems; please help



## hellseeker (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been trying to get my podcast and music uploaded on FA all day today but the blasted FA site keeps timing out as it uploads. My file is an MP3 and its only 3 megabytes. What am I doing wrong here?


----------

